
Mnot/redbot @ GitHub - alexandros
http://mnot.github.com/redbot/
======
xal
This page needs an example output to see what one can expect from the tool and
there should be a better way then a git checkout to install. A rubygem that
adds a binary perhaps.

 _Edit:_ misstook it for a command line tool. This is great!

~~~
simonw
You can use the tool online at <http://redbot.org/>

------
forkqueue
I get spurious error messages about the clock being incorrect on some sites -
it will say it's in the future, but the time reported looks correct to me.

------
dreyfiz
Thanks! This is great, it found a few problems with my stuff.

------
gorm
Nice project. Should also check the Vary header.

~~~
dreyfiz
One of the problems it found with a site of mine was that it doesn't send Vary
consistently.

